

Apple ID Blocked - mrkmcknz

Is this happening to many people lately?<p>My friend, partner and myself have all had to reset passwords on iforgot.apple.com in the last 2weeks.<p>None of us have had any security related problems or even left our phone lying around for someone to get at.<p>I did however notice it forced a set of T&#38;C's down our throats I wonder if these are a new set of T&#38;C's but still why the password change?
======
andrewhillman
Yes, it is a massive problem that is not getting the attention it should. This
is what happened to me. A couple of months ago my apple id / password was
compromised. I found this out because I received a bunch of paypal charges
coming from a a couple $20 iOS game purchase. Even after removing paypal from
my iTunes account, the charges still occurred. I couldn't change my password
or do much of anything with my iTunes account. I must have reset my password
50 times and it didn't work. I contacted iTunes support and they confirmed my
account was compromised. Because my account was compromised they said I could
no longer use my current email address/password for iTunes. So upon iTunes
request I provided them with a new email and they set me up with a new iTunes
account. Lots of back and forth for a good week.

For what I can tell, those who have had password issues were those who had
used simple passwords... (no numbers or capital letters). Apple now requires
passwords to be more unique with numbers and capital letters. I believe this
is causing a lot of problems for those who used simple passwords before this
new requirement. I know of 3 other people who used simple passwords and they
are all having password issues. My sister and brother in-law both have more
complicated passwords and they haven't noticed any password related issues.

You might want to set up a new iTunes account.

------
dwynings
Happened to me as well.

~~~
mrkmcknz
Are you in the UK also?

~~~
dwynings
Nope, US

